# Introducing GSD to Morgan horse



## abirnbau (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all,

This is my first time on this forum and I'd appreciate any help.

We have a 5 year old GSD, Indie, who is a total sweetheart. Although he vocalizes quite a bit when he thinks a walk is imminent or he'll get to go out, in general Indie is reasonably well mannered and wants nothing more than to snuggle and be petted.

The problem is Indie has a very strong prey drive. We live in a wooded area on acreage and Indie will always take off after just about anything he sees -- groundhogs, cats, and especially deer. He's quite fast and I've seen him take down a full-grown deer. When he catches a groundhog he immediately kills it.

The immediate issue is we are bringing home our 15 year old Morgan gelding horse, Eddie. I'm sure Indie will try to chase Edie. And I think there's a good chance that Eddie -- being both smart and bossy (in a horse sense) -- won't back off and will do major damage to Indie with a well placed kick. If I'm wrong, and Indie just chases Eddie that won't be very good either.

Indie's prey drive seems so strong I'm really worried about how to carry out the introduction. Any advice?

Thanks, Drew


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

If his prey drive is so strong that he is bringing down deer and you seem sure he will chase the horse - I would not introduce them at all. If I were in your position, I'd keep the horse in a secure pen when the dog is out and put the dog in a secure place when the horse is out.
It sounds like it would be very unsafe to introduce them and I'm not sure this is something that could be worked through to a significant degree(where you wouldn't continue to have to stay on top and worry about it.

Maybe others have different ideas, but that's my opinion.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I personally would tie up Indy and let him watch you
work with Eddie, let him sniff the brushes and stuff and if he is relaxed lead him up to Eddie to sniff, I would be cautious if Eddie is the type of horse that strikes on meeting new horses or dogs though. I than would put Indie on a lunge line while I turn the horse out to run or play, if he
makes an effort to chase give him a firm, quick correction. The very first thing I teach my dogs is chasing the horses is one of the worst things they can do, my 5 month old GS puppy is already rock solid with my horses, he heels on my side when they are being led and knows all arenas and stalls are off limits, it's just being very diligent in the beginning, than everyone settles in and respects each others space.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

1. Get a trainer. Your dog is at risk of being killed if he is chasing deer much less killing one. 
2. Get a trainer. You know the potential of screwing things up with the dog and the horse. 
3. Get a trainer. You should have introduced the dog and the horse long before now.
4. Total sweethearts don't kill deer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Every dog I've introduced to a horse has backed away. Probably because they are so big compared to the dog. I introduced Nero, a temp foster, who was 100lbs and he was very unsure about coming near them. Eventually, with coaxing and good boys he came over by me but did not go to the horses. Two dobermans with high prey drives...no problems.

Jax has a prey drive and she runs from the horses. Not sure why that started but she heads for the porch when I head for the barn and she's been raised around them.

I'm not convinced prey drive and horses go together. I would introduce them with Indie on a leash and see what happens. 

You need to be careful with deer. Not sure where you are but ppl will shoot your dog for chasing a deer.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I always introduced my dogs to horses with the horse in a paddock and the dog on a leash. We would do meets & greets and the fence a few times and if all went well I would then take the dog into the paddock on leash. Just work on both the dog and the horse that they know they are both part of the pack. Dogs are pack animals and horses are herd animals so they are both unit oriented, so make sure they understand that they both belong there.

My mare (RIP) Pixie knew and liked our dogs, if we were working around outside we would let her out to go explore with the dogs. BUT if another dog came on our property or into her paddock or pasture she would try to kill it. My neighbors dog got in the habit of coming over here and Pixie would act so nice at the fence and basically coax the dog in to her paddock so she could do damage to him. She was one smart horse.

Val


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhere1. Get a trainer. Your dog is at risk of being killed if he is chasing deer much less killing one.
> 2. Get a trainer. You know the potential of screwing things up with the dog and the horse.
> 3. Get a trainer. You should have introduced the dog and the horse long before now.
> 4. Total sweethearts don't kill deer.


Scratch everything I said...Middle said it better....


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I do agree though that some dogs cannot be trusted with horses ever, I have a male Shepherd that tries to get the horses to run, he is never left alone with my horses, my female is fine and goes on trail rides with me. It really depends on the dog, and some horses too just don't tolerate dogs.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Not all dogs will run from a horse. Someone dumped a fairly sweet pit bull at the barn that we (patrons) wanted to turn into a barn dog. The owner was agreeable but the plan went south when it turned out the dog thought any moving horse was to be chased. One horse he leaped at fell on top of him leaving him limping for a half an hour and he still didn't learn. We finally had to give up on him. It was just a matter of time before he hurt a horse, or a horse killed him, or he jumped at a horse carrying a person and the person got hurt.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yeaha...I"m well aware that not all dogs will run from a horse. That is not what I said. I said my dog, who was raised around horses, suddenly started running from them. Which is strange because she used to run at Red's feet and under him trying to get him to play. 

My point was that prey drive and how they act around horses don't always go hand in hand.


----------



## abirnbau (Dec 2, 2009)

The one thing I neglected to add is that Eddie is a field horse with a run-in for shelter. My fencing is electrified plastic-coated high tensile. So, I don't have too much control over where Eddie is in the 3 acre pasture since I don't have a closing barn. On the other hand, I also suppose Indy might well stay away from the fence the first time he touches it.

Should I bring Indy into pasture and put him on a line while I work with Eddie? Then maybe let Indie and Eddie sniff each other other after a few long distance meetings? Is an electronic collar anything I want to consider just so he understands chasing Eddie is forbidden? 

Eddie has been around dogs before at his current boarding situation and doesn't mind them too much. Indie, however, has never seen a horse. The more I think about it, the more I think Eddie would just kick Indy and not by at all intimated. Eddie is not a mean horse at all but doesn't back off and doesn't tend to put up with a lot of disorder in his field.


----------



## abirnbau (Dec 2, 2009)

Just a quick clarification ...he chased and took the deer down. He didn't kill it.

But your point is well-taken.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I would definately take Indie into the paddock on a leash, that way you can protect him, I pretty much know my horses personalities and their feelings with dogs, one of my mares let's my little dogs sleep in her hay while she eats, they get cold and snuggle into it as I clean the stalls, but a few of mine hate dogs and my dogs avoid them like the plaque, just be careful and monitor both animals for aggression . I wouldn't use an electronic collar unless I was desperate and had to.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

An electric fence meant nothing to Jax when she decided she should go herd some goats. She went right between them with one touching her back and one on her belly. If your dog decides that chasing Eddie is the one thing in the world he wants to do above all else that electric fence won't mean a thing.

And Eddie kicking Indie is going to send your dog to the vet with cuts, broken bones or a crushed skull.

I would not put a dog with a high prey drive tied to something. That will make it worse. Take him out on a leash, let someone hold Eddie on a lead and let them meet.

But do as Middle said...Get a Trainer.


----------

